# Disbudding Spray



## cloverhillgoats (May 23, 2008)

I would like to know what to put on after disbudding. I've seen some heads with what looked like a silver product on them. Another looked clear and smelled of fish oil. I searched in the 101 and could only find furall, which is not available to order?, and Aluma Shield, which looked like a spray paint--or is it a medicine? I would appreciate some help in this area. Thanks.


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

believe they are using Aluma Shield now. 
http://dairygoatinfo.com/index.php/topic,7419.0.html


----------



## Chaty (Oct 25, 2007)

I have used the AluShield and Furall and even Screwworm spray and there is 1 that I didnt really like but some do and it sprays out pink and is Scarlex spray. I like the AluShield and sometimes I dont use anything ...just depends.
Kathy


----------



## Tim Pruitt (Oct 26, 2007)

I never use anything after disbudding. If flies are a problem then the screw worm spray might be necessary.


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

I had a lady here that shows and did my disbudding for a couple years when I first started said to never use furall or a spray, she claimed that she had more problem with scurs when using it. Course I don't know how that could be but never had any scurs when she did my disbudding.


----------



## goatkid (Oct 26, 2007)

I was taught to use Blukote when I disbud. kathie


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

I have found that when I get a very good disbudding at an early age nothing is needed but if I let them go too long you end up with some pretty raw places and thus use a spray.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

I don't use aluminum to cook with, no aluminium foil touches my food, I don't drink out of aluminum cans, so spraying a spray of aluminum into the air, at my husband or in the air I breath makes very little sense. I won't be using it again. Vicki


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

good point there never thought of that but of course haven't used it either


----------



## dragonlair (Mar 24, 2009)

So that spray is really aluminum? Why would spray on aluminum be good for open wounds? As Vicki hinted, its not good for the health!


----------



## MiaBella Farm (Jul 22, 2008)

We use Furall...bought a whole bunch of it not too long ago about 6 cans or so, should last us awhile...


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Yeah you can tell it's alluminum, and you can also see that it seals the area, it doesn't work the same as fural. There are lots of other benign ways of cooling the head with an aresol disenfectant, although I loved fural and furox before it.

But Tim is right, there really isn't alot of need to do any of it, just habit I guess. The one time I did use screw worm spray on accident, we had horrible weepy heads, fever, kids barking in pain...I can't believe anyone has use this stuff sucessfully! Maybe if screw worm is a problem in your area to spray around it, but certainly not on it. vicki


----------



## dragonlair (Mar 24, 2009)

I mostly use aloe gel. I have 2 huge aloe plants that have branched out like crazy. I repotted a bunch of "babies" and am using those when I disbudd. I snip off a couple of "leaves" and put them in the fridge for about an hour before "db time". It makes them nice and cool. I cut them open and rub the cold ooze on the horn bud area right after I put the iron down. Don't know if it helps the kid, but it makes me feel better.


----------



## stacy adams (Oct 29, 2007)

I bought a bunch of Furall as well after we found out the plant burned down. I like the Aloe idea, Sully. We have a ton of it growing here as well.. why I never thought of putting it on their little burned heads before, is a mystery to me!


----------

